# MariaDB server service won't start after upgrade from 102 to 103



## proton1234 (Aug 10, 2018)

I would like to upgrade mariadb102 to mariadb103 using this guide https://mariadb.com/kb/en/library/upgrading-from-mariadb-102-to-mariadb-103/
But on the step "6. Run mysql_upgrade" I have ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)

As far as I can see using "top" mysqld aren't running. If I try to start service manually using "service mysql-server start" it writes "Starting mysql" then then pause and then nothing. Website log at /var/db/domainname.err shows nothing from 103 only entries from 102, my.cnf aren't present on the server. find / -name "my.cnf" outputs nothing

What is a cause of such problem? If I remove mariadb103 and reinstall mariadb102 everything works just fine.

```
# grep mysql /etc/{passwd,group}
/etc/passwd:mysql:*:88:88:MySQL Daemon:/var/db/mysql:/usr/sbin/nologin

# ls -al /var/db | grep mysq
drwxr-xr-x   5 mysql     mysql         512 Aug 10 10:12 mysql

/var/log/messages
kernel: pid 69017 (mysqld), uid 88: exited on signal 11
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2018)

proton1234 said:


> ```
> # grep mysql /etc/{passwd,group}
> /etc/passwd:mysql:*:88:88:MySQL Daemon:/var/db/mysql:/usr/sbin/nologin
> ```


You appear to be missing the mysql group:

```
root@mysql:~ # getent group mysql
mysql:*:88
```


----------



## proton1234 (Aug 10, 2018)

# getent group mysql
mysql:*:88


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 10, 2018)

Just wondering: how did you install mariadb in the first place?


----------



## proton1234 (Aug 24, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Just wondering: how did you install mariadb in the first place?



pkg install mariadb102-server mariadb102-client


----------

